# Blood around mouth in morning



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

Would appreciate some advise please. 

A has woken the last few nights with blood around his mouth and in his dummy. I'm not sure what to do - emergency GP etc. 

He is well in himself. Some of his gums are bright red and he isn't keen for me to brush them. Apart from that i can't see anything obvious. I have noticed that he is snoring quite a bit at night. 

Any thoughts please? I'm quite worried

Thanks
DL xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey DL I actually replied on the child health board as I moderate there too, is he cutting a tooth?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Nic

Thanks so much for replying   . I can't see any signs of a tooth coming through   

I took him to the GP today. Sadly, there were only 2 GP's available and it was a bit like choosing between dumb or dumber but there we go......... He checked his mouth, ears, throat, nose, and chest but couldn't see anything. So he then didn't know what to suggest and we left. He suggested that he might have had a slight nosebleed - which I suppose it possible. I'm no nearer. I didn't see any blood this morning so I'll see if anything has happened tomorrow. I feel very worried but have no idea what else I should be asking them to do?

DL xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Was it a one off or has it happened a few times??


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It happened for 2 nights, then nothing, then again 1 night. Nothing last night


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if he has bitten his cheek or something?? Does he grind his teeth or anything? 

Nic
Xx


----------

